# Beetle R-Line LED Lights



## mtb2liv (Feb 2, 2012)

My GF just got a '14 TDi Beetle; thing is pretty sweet but she'd really like the Beetle R-Line LED headlights -

Anyone out there know if those are available yet to purchase OEM or aftermarket?

She has this:









....wants this:









Thanks, Vortex; Happy New Year!


----------



## mtb2liv (Feb 2, 2012)

*....and there we have it.*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5611169-Hella-Bi-Xenon-LED-headlight-swap-(OUCH!)


I should have read through some of the threads first :banghead:

I'll go back to the Eurovan Forums.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The Chinese company Win Power lists BiXenon LED Headlights for the current Beetle. Last time
I looked, they were on E-bay with a delivered price of $780 for the pair. My car is the 2012 
Turbo Beetle with a '5 prong' connecting plug (4 plugs in center of top row, and 1 plug in center
of the lower row). Install is a snap since all you do is loosen a side screw, unclip the plastic
connection, slide out the headlight to reach the harness plug-in, and install that plug in the
Win Power light. They are totally 'plug and play' with no other modifications needed and work 
well. I don't see any difference in the design when matched up to the OEM ones. P.S. - If the
prong set up in your car is different than '4 on top, 1 below', mention that to Win Power when
you contact them via their ad on E-bay. If you do have my '5 prong' set-up, you should be good
to go.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my Winpower lights today from Hong Kong...faster then expected delivery time, 3 minute swap out...plug and play with everything working the way it is supposed to...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

-SEAN said:


> I got my Winpower lights today from Hong Kong...faster then expected delivery time, 3 minute swap out...plug and play with everything working the way it is supposed to...


A whole 3 minutes ! You must have been 'lolly-gagging' around when you should have been working.
Remember, idle hands are the devil's workshop!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I really like my OEM LED/Xenon headlights. It's frustrating that VW only made them available on the very top-of-the-line Beetles. I would've easily preferred to have an RCD instead of RNS navigation, but after having my past 2 cars with HIDs, I wasn't really willing to downgrade.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

oidoglr said:


> I really like my OEM LED/Xenon headlights. It's frustrating that VW only made them available on the very top-of-the-line Beetles. I would've easily preferred to have an RCD instead of RNS navigation, but after having my past 2 cars with HIDs, I wasn't really willing to downgrade.


I could never understand why VW doesn't allow you to purchase all options individually? 
First off, they don't even have all that many to begin with, whereas a company like Mini
has an endless array that are available individually or in packages. I don't even want to
go into the pricing of Beetles, which should be much lower. Besides being able to utilize
so much from the parts bins they share with Audi, the labor rate at Puebla amounts to
$30 per day........whereas here in the U.S. it would amount to about $30 per hour. VW's
profit margin for the Beetle and the Jetta is therefor obscene, to put it mildly.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

oidoglr said:


> I really like my OEM LED/Xenon headlights. It's frustrating that VW only made them available on the very top-of-the-line Beetles. I would've easily preferred to have an RCD instead of RNS navigation, but after having my past 2 cars with HIDs, I wasn't really willing to downgrade.


Having cars with both all I will say is this, the Beetle halogen lights are very good and I do not miss HID on them at all. What I do miss is having fog lamps.


----------

